# Arent warehouse jobs supposed to be less social?



## dman93 (Aug 25, 2014)

im about to get a new job, working for a warehouse. 
I expected it to be less social & low key. "go to work, do the job, go home" type of place. But i passed by the building today, parked for a few minutes, saw about 10-15 employees outside the entance (on their break) and they were goofing around, screaming, yelling, cursing and going nuts. Im obiously not that type of person. Now im more nervous than i was before. I dont think i can fit into that wild hostile type of environment.

Am i overreacting?


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Depends on the particular job or warehouse, but you will still have to interact with co-workers at least sometimes. Also on breaks or lunches socializing might come up. At least you won't have to deal with the general public/customers.

If you were thinking that you would just go to work have no contact or talking with anyone else ever and then leave I think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

I find a lot of these jobs can be like High School all over again. If you don't fit in with the cliques you can be ostracized and even bullied again. If they just leave you alone and don't talk to you, consider that a win.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Probably overreacting.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-warehouse-stock-taker-834481/#post1069913001


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

From my experience, physical jobs attract a lot of douche bags. I can't cope with being in a room with a bunch loud obnoxious douches like that. I'm sorry bro, but it's probably going to be very highschool.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

And, yeah, forgot to add this to my post

ahem

"bro"...



> physical jobs attract a lot of douche bags. I can't cope with being in a room with a bunch loud obnoxious douches like that. I'm sorry bro, but it's probably going to be very highschool.


And also this:



> Adult Content Collection: 834 videos, 16,342 pictures, 5 audio recordings


 Cos, well, we're all high school.

Like that.

Bro.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

TenYears said:


> And, yeah, forgot to add this to my post
> 
> ahem
> 
> ...


I didn't start my adult collection until I was 19.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

In physical jobs like these it seems like you can at least _get by_ without being social. Yeah, you'll keep your job if you can complete your job without screwing up, but don't expect to move up. Those 10-15 could be a small minority.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

You still have to talk to coworkers time to time.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I work in an office directly above a fairly large warehouse and all I can say is that the warehouse downstairs is certainly not a place I'd like to find myself in all too often. 

There's about eight members of staff down there and the atmosphere can be cut with a knife half of the time. There's regular arguments over people doing this, that or the other… I've seen two people walk out in the near-five years I've been working for the company. There's an awful lot of politics that goes on down there…

One of the guy's on goods-inwards has moved his bench so he now faces the wall so he doesn't have to look or deal with anyone around him unless absolutely necessary. I know he signed up for an agency about six months back but heard nothing back from them yet – barring temporary positions.

Sadly, you'll never find a job where you don't have to deal with colleagues for at least part of the day. If there was, I'm sure most of us here would be applying for that position. Myself included. I think working from home is about the only way you can limit interactions to a minimum but jobs like this in the UK (that doesn't involve some sort of marketing) are very few and far between.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't have to talk as a requirement for my warehouse job, unless it's asking my coworkers or boss about something. My last jobs were definitely more social, because I was regularly interacting with the public.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Whhohooooo Yeeaaahhhh! I wanna do it*

semi-HGV category

I'm on my knees for this one. Friend does it in town. Last job years back, I was in office above factory with loads of gas-powered forklifts transferring between buildings outside. Looks fun. But requirement of 50 years of doing it? 
Show the pedals, joystick and steering wheel is not enough?


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Is The telephone*

the new social media?


----------

